# Articulated motorhomes



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

In another thread, Andy (as in Steamdrivenandy) has mentioned an artic motorhome. 

I remember seeing somewhere, in a mag, a photo of what looked to be a Bessacarr 700 series joined to a single axle Besscarr caravan. When I say joined, I mean just that - with an "elasticated" bendy bit in the middle just like a bendy bus. 

I suspect it was a self build, but does anyone know of it? 

The magazine article was fairly recent and the photo was quite small. 

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

Slightly off topic, but in my Googling I came across these articulated motorhomes. You like?

:: CLICK ::

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They are bigger than our house Gerald, and the latter would have to be demolished if I wanted to keep one on our plot.

There ain't room for both!!! 8O 8O


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

I like the two storey one somewhere for the kids to play when it's raining outside.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

My God, ...... can you imagine pulling into some jobsworth CC or C&CC site with one of thes behemoths????

"You can't park that here!!!!"    

Pete


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Russ darling

I feel you may have size issues. What is wrong with just your normal standard kontiki? I appreciate one is rather tall and may have height adjustment problems but does one really need to have a double decker?

Bendy? now that could be way forward! :lol: :lol: 

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the Yankee website.

Guess who has emailed and requested a cost brochure? they look like the production trailer of say......38 feet would be ideal. then the Talent trailer.............oohhh 


today, the Uk, tommorrow.................hemel hempstead.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Gerald Gerald Gerald......the men in white coats will be round directly, as although we your fellow MHF's appreciate your fantasies, I think they would give commen folk a nervous breakdown.......!

Yeah, I can see myself in that double height jobbie, could be a bit tricky getting it into tescos's car parks though, what with the height barriers and all......

Nice website..thanks for that one...


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

"The trailer portion is a 25-foot garage with lift.." 

No need for a toad, then. You could put a Hymer inside, for use as a day van.

SD


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Uncle Bandaid, wen ewe wins the lottery fing, can you buy one of those BIG jobbies and I can come and be your bestest guard doggie.....FlintXXXX


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dear Flint.

I am amazed at your ability to type, this is especially impressive given the size of your feet. I cant get my dogs to flush the loo after them, although the shepherd can actually manage the loo paper when appropriate.

If things at work improve to the planned level, in 18 months time, you got the job.

If you can extend your typing skills to a C licence, you can drive it too. For extra payment.


love 

bandy.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've just emailed an order to the US for a Monolith with rear balcony in yellow and blue for Nuke to address the 5th Anniversary celebrations from in October.

They said 'No problem!' to UK delivery by mid September.

Expect a proforma invoice soon Dave. 8O 

SDA


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Artic*

Hi

Yes, I had seen the German one but the one I saw was certainly a Bessie type thing.

Russell


----------

